# what kind of credit score do you need to lease a bmw?



## Alfred Neuman (Apr 5, 2005)

is there a minimum my credit score needs to be inorder to lease?

my credit is still sub 700.

more like mid 650's

i doubt i'd qualify but im not sure so that is why i ask you dealers.


my theory has always been :if you cant get financed from the brand( bmw,lexus,honda,etc) then you're not good enough to get a lease on it.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

*One way to find out*

Submit an online application through www.bmwusa.com. But your dealer may do wonders. My dealer qualified me with BMWFS after being in the USA for only 5 months, and only having a USA job for just under 1 month. Not much of a credit history, but no dings against what I had.


----------



## mapsbmw (Jan 16, 2006)

It may not be credit scorce 100%. 

My credit score was a 726 when I bought my BMW and still wasn't approved through BMW due to my short credit history (3 years). 

However, I don't think a credit score of 650 would stop you.


----------



## Teo (Mar 14, 2006)

I had a very low credit score the first time I leased, I think around 660, and I was able to get the car, but I did have to give 3 security deposits. Also remember that credit score alone does not determine wether they will lease you a car. Current amount of debt and salary level also play a role.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

I had always had a high credit score, when I got leased my first BMW last year my score was around 730 and they wouldn't approve me without a cosigner because I hadn't had any installment type loans before.. Now on my second BMWFS lease I was approved no problem by myself and my scores now are in the 760 range. I did however put 7 SD's down on my new lease but I don't believe that had anything to do with the approval


----------

